# Large Manuelli



## Knifeman (Feb 3, 2003)

I am checking to see if I have the ability to post on this forum. This is not my fish, unfortunately.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thats one big rekcuf rehtom


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

NICE


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)




----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Very nice, I would like to have one of those.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

My dream fish. Apparently that guy is not putting it in his tank. What a shame.


----------



## fugupuff (Feb 16, 2003)

hello frank hastatus, long time no talk

hey knifeman!, i only see the picture of your piraya, is there a manueli that i'm suppose to see? i must be missing something.

i'm welcoming myself, and please check out my website with piranhas pictures guys.

http://www.fugupuff.com


----------



## Knifeman (Feb 3, 2003)

Strange...for some reason the picture just disappeared Wes. No matter, as you have seen it before. It was the one you sent me a while back where the fisherman was holding him vertical and in the air on a fishing line.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Maybe the source went bad







but I dont see no pic, you should be able to post pics directly to the thread.


----------



## Knifeman (Feb 3, 2003)

That is what I did, Xenon. It was there for several days, and then just disappeared. No matter really. It was only a test, and I found out later from another thread that Frank has the same picture on his site anyway. If someone wants to see it, they can always visit his site.


----------



## fugupuff (Feb 16, 2003)

added some exclusive manueli pictures i found in my archives.

http://www.fugupuff.com


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, those are some huge fish








Too bad the photo's are a bit blurry, but nice pics nonetheless!
Keep 'em comin'


----------

